# Camera repairh



## gater (May 25, 2004)

Looking for a camera repair place in the Galveston to SE Houston area that can work on a Nikon digital camera.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Gater, there is a camera repair place in the shopping center at 528 and 45, opposite of Nasa Pkwy. I think its next door to the scuba shop.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Repairs*



Bird said:


> Gater, there is a camera repair place in the shopping center at 528 and 45, opposite of Nasa Pkwy. I think its next door to the scuba shop.


Thanks, I'll check it out next time I'm that way.


----------

